
Michigan's most dangerous book (2012) - fern12
http://annarborchronicle.com/2012/05/03/in-the-archives-poison-pages/index.html
======
Nzen
tl;dr The author visited a university with one of the two copies of a
wallpaper sample book. Its danger stems from the arsenic dyes used at the
time. The article then relays the history of arsenic dyes and how we came to
notice (1847-ish) their effects (akin to lead paint or asbestos).

~~~
Aloha
Arguably Arsenic is more dangerous than lead paid or asbestos, because its
much more readily absorbed than either, an unlike asbestos, you needn't
disturb it, just be in the room with it.

------
rmason
There's a Kedzie Hall on the campus of Michigan State

------
purplezooey
Michigan went to Trump. They need to read more non-dangerous books.

~~~
pls2halp
Oh yes, it's the arsenic wallpapers which made people grow tired of a party
which handed over campaign funds during the primaries choosing their
president.

~~~
purplezooey
wait....what?

~~~
pls2halp
I felt like making a point that there were _some_ valid reasons to vote for
Trump. And I decided to point to the recently exposed handing over of funds
during the primaries as an example of such a reason.

> This victory fund agreement, however, had been signed in August 2015, just
> four months after Hillary announced her candidacy and nearly a year before
> she officially had the nomination.

> I had gone department by department, investigating individual conduct for
> evidence of skewed decisions, and I was happy to see that I had found none.
> Then I found this agreement.

> The funding arrangement with HFA and the victory fund agreement was not
> illegal, but it sure looked unethical. If the fight had been fair, one
> campaign would not have control of the party before the voters had decided
> which one they wanted to lead. This was not a criminal act, but as I saw it,
> it compromised the party’s integrity.

[https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/11/02/clinton-b...](https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/11/02/clinton-
brazile-hacks-2016-215774)

